# Problem with standby/resume

## tomciaaa

Well, I've managed to finally get my ACPI power states working in my notebook(BenQ r55v joybook), but now I've got one rather anoying problem: My PC crashes on resume, or even restarts... At first I thought it was sth to do with Hibernate(suspend2), but now it happens very randomly and I can't remember the last time I normaly restarted my PC. So if anyone has any ideas please share  :Smile: .

P.s. I'm using linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r1 as my kernel. 

kernel config:

```
# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y
```

----------

## opentaka

 *tomciaaa wrote:*   

> My PC crashes on resume, or even restarts...

 

What sort of "crash" is it? It could be just a conflicting acpi script. 

The power button you press to resume from standby or hibernate might also be mapped to switch to init 0. 

Checkout /etc/acpi/power.sh and comment out where it tries to execute the shutdown script. eg: 

```
               /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh
```

----------

## tomciaaa

I'm not using acpid. I'm using klaptopdeamon for suspend because it can react to ACPI events, like lid close, and kpowersave for managing power and suspend to disk/ram functionality. The "crash" is a black screen on resuming, the power led stops blinking(indicating that its no longer in standby) but wifi led is still off(it should be on). Sometimes instead of crashing it reboots. If I recall correctly it only happens when I suspend manually, w/o closing the lid and when I push the power button it reboots(not normal reboot, but like reset button on Desktop computer would be pressed, and since its checking my root partition after that I can definetly say it didn't happen normally).

And like I said both events happen randomly.

----------

## opentaka

 *tomciaaa wrote:*   

> I'm not using acpid. I'm using klaptopdeamon for suspend because it can react to ACPI events, like lid close, and kpowersave for managing power and suspend to disk/ram functionality. The "crash" is a black screen on resuming, the power led stops blinking(indicating that its no longer in standby) but wifi led is still off(it should be on). Sometimes instead of crashing it reboots. If I recall correctly it only happens when I suspend manually, w/o closing the lid and when I push the power button it reboots(not normal reboot, but like reset button on Desktop computer would be pressed, and since its checking my root partition after that I can definetly say it didn't happen normally).
> 
> And like I said both events happen randomly.

 

That's bit awkward. Blank screen on resume and the being out of standby sounds like a VBERestore issue. 

You should have

```

Section "Device"

...

        Option  "VBERestore" "true"

...

```

and perhaps have vbetool enabled in suspend. (emerge vbetool)

/etc/hibernate/ram.conf

```

# The following vbetool settings help with > 50% of laptops.

EnableVbetool no

VbetoolPost no

```

however, the "crash" and the random occurrences is weird. Do you have any strange logs in hibernate.log or Xorg log?

----------

